# D5 Pumpe Vibrationen



## NikBer (10. Oktober 2017)

Moin,

ich habe seit ein paar Tagen meine Wasserkühlung in Betrieb und habe dabei von Alphacool den Eisbecher D5. Aus Platzgründen musste ich diesen mit den Haltern an der Gehäusewand befestigen und konnte ihn nicht auf dem Boden mit einem Shoggy montieren. Ich habe jetzt selbst auf Stufe 2 der Pumpe schon recht laute Vibrationen von der Pumpe ausgehend, die sich auf das Gehäuse übertragen.
Ich habe vorher recht oft gelesen, dass die D5 bis Stufe 2 eigentlich so gut wie unhörbar sein soll und auch so wenige Vibrationen verursacht, dass sie normalerweise noch nicht mal entkoppelt sein muss. Kann es sein, dass meine Pumpe einen Defekt hat oder ist es normal auf geringer Leistung schon deutlich hörbare Vibrationen zu hören?


----------



## Ryle (10. Oktober 2017)

Eine Pumpe überträgt immer Schwingungen ins Gehäuse wenn sie nicht entkoppelt wird. Wie laut das letztendlich ausfällt hängt dann eben von den Gegebenheiten (Fläche, Material, Materialstärke usw.) ab. Du kannst aber auch einfach mit diesen gängigen Gummipuffern (sowas) an der Gehäusewand entkoppeln.


----------



## drstoecker (10. Oktober 2017)

Versuch mal irgendwas zwischen die Pumpe und Gehäuse zu packen was die Schwingung aufnehmen kann.


----------



## NikBer (10. Oktober 2017)

Ja, das Problem ist auch, dass diese Puffer nicht passen werden, da zwischen der AGB-Halterung und dem Gehäuse maximal 5mm Platz wären.


----------



## Narbennarr (11. Oktober 2017)

Durch die Montage an der Gehäusewand hast du deiner Pumpe quasi einen Lautsprecher gebaut


----------



## DARPA (11. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab ne D5 mit Watercool Top, das ganze steht auf nem Shoggy. Um Stufe 2 herum gibt es auch so nen Brummen, da hab ich noch nicht herausgefunden, wodurch das genau kommt. Das brummen kommt nur nur in nem kleinen Verstellbereich. Im restlichen Drehzahlband ist die Kombination resonanzfrei.


----------



## Narbennarr (11. Oktober 2017)

Ganz normal und hängt von der Umgebung und nicht zuletzt dem subjektiven Empfinden ab. Eine Pumpe kann bei  50% lauter sein als bei 60% oder 40%, auch wenn Schalldruckmessungen was anderes sagen. Je nach EInsatzort kann Stufe X mehr zu Resonanzen führen als Stufe Y und je nach Art des Geräusches (höher, tiefer etc) auch mehr stören.

Wenn deine Pumpe auf Stufe zwei also zu den Vibrationen neigt, die dein Gehäuse aufschwingen lassen, ist halt eine andere Stufe zu wählen


----------



## DARPA (12. Oktober 2017)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Ganz normal und hängt von der Umgebung und nicht zuletzt dem subjektiven Empfinden ab. Eine Pumpe kann bei  50% lauter sein als bei 60% oder 40%, auch wenn Schalldruckmessungen was anderes sagen. Je nach EInsatzort kann Stufe X mehr zu Resonanzen führen als Stufe Y und je nach Art des Geräusches (höher, tiefer etc) auch mehr stören.


Ja, das ist schon klar. Es scheint ja auch kein generelles Problem der  D5 zu sein, sonst hätte ich das auch schon von anderen gelesen, dass die  Pumpe bei Stufe 2 vibriert bzw. brummt. Es ist auch direkt an der Pumpe  (Kombination Pumpe/Top), das Gehäuse schwingt nicht. Also die Pumpe ist  prinzipiell gut entkoppelt. 
Naja, ist auch nicht so wichtig.



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Wenn deine Pumpe auf Stufe zwei also zu den Vibrationen neigt, die dein Gehäuse aufschwingen lassen, ist halt eine andere Stufe zu wählen


Also ganz dumm bin ich ja auch nicht


----------



## Narbennarr (12. Oktober 2017)

Man weiß ja nie


----------

